# C# Visual Studio .NET - RichEdit Control



## Guy (Feb 19, 1999)

I am making a small program in C# using Visual Studio .NET IDE. I added a System.Windows.Forms.RichTextBox into my program and then tried to change the font to "Terminal". Unfotunatly, the Terminal font is unavailable. My question is why can I not select this font? Is there a way to enable the selection of this font? If no, Where can I get an Identical font that works (ie converted to true type or something)?


----------

